
Ask HN: Firefox, Wikipedia and Khan Academy are looking for donations right now - eecks
Is there a single organisation that you can contribute to and then that will disperse the money to a group of non-profits like Firefox, Wikipedia, Khan Academy etc.<p>Kinda like a Humble Bundle for non profits?<p>If it doesn&#x27;t exist and enough people think it is a good idea, does anyone want to create it with me?
======
insoluble
Personally I have never liked the idea of a middleman when it comes to
charity, among other things. Similar to how micro payments can work well only
with really low transaction fees, charity needs a low overhead to make proper
sense. If your goal is to help small organisations that need donations, then
improving on micro-payment technology would be a good start. In fact, this
could better allow individual contributors of open-source projects to be
compensated, which is something that has been needed for a long time now. If
you think about it rationally, who is currently being compensated the least
for their efforts -- _individual hands_ or the _central websites_ that benefit
from these hands?

~~~
eecks
The goal is to help people who want to donate but don't want to manage 10+
separate donations

